# Latest Grouping



## Sprung (Oct 30, 2015)

Just finished assembling the last of these. Started on this group on Friday. The tube in cast ones went all the way to assembly on Friday. Had the wood ones all turned, finished (CA), and polished by Tuesday. Wednesday I assembled most of them and tonight assembled the last couple.

20 pens - most I've done in this short of a time thus far. Would have 3 more to show, but I had kit problems with two of them (one of the blanks ended up cracking because of it - going to see about salvaging the blank sometime) and the last one I didn't have a kit for, but have one on the way.

Materials represented:
Chittum Burl
Russian Olive Burl x2
Desert Ironwood Burl
Buckeye Burl
Unknown Burl cast in resin
Desert Ironwood
Yellowheart and Wenge laminated
Spalted Sweetgum
Flamed Boxelder Burl x2
African Blackwood w/ sapwood
English Walnut
Boxelder Burl, dyed blue
Yellow Cedar Burl
A "We The People" tube in cast blank (on the bolt action)
A Charlie Brown Christmas x3
Chiyogami-Yuzen (Japanese Origami Paper)

Four of these have homes - both Russian Olive Burl, the burl/resin, and the DIW Burl. (@barry richardson - that DIW Burl Atrax is yours! It'll be in the mail before we leave town.) Sixteen of them will be looking for homes. I need to start selling more of these before my wife starts selling off my shop!

The Russian Olive Burl (on Jr. Aaron Fountain Pens) pair is my wife and I's anniversary gift to ourselves. Our 4th wedding anniversary is when we're on vacation, so I made us a set of pens. She knows I was making us something, but has no idea what it is. She's seen these pens in progress but has no idea these two are for us. She's been itching to have a pen made for her from Russian Olive Burl since I first got some from Norm, so she's going to be very happy with this.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2015)

now them there are some eye candy for sure......

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 30, 2015)

Some great looking pens there my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 30, 2015)

Man - You've been busy ! Great looking pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks, guys!



NYWoodturner said:


> You've been busy !



Much needed shop therapy - have been under a lot of stress lately and haven't been in the shop much over the last several months. It was about time I got in some good, solid shop time!


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 30, 2015)

Lots of great stuff there! A fine looking line-up

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Oct 30, 2015)

an exceptional variety of gorgeous looking pens, well done 
where'd you get the Chiyogami-Yuzen ? Classic Nib ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 30, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> where'd you get the Chiyogami-Yuzen ? Classic Nib ?



Yes! Can't beat Roy's service or Marla's work. As long as Roy and Classic Nib are selling, he's got a customer in me. I had to order some kits from him a couple weeks ago and added a couple blanks to the order - that one and the "We The People" blank on the bolt action.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 30, 2015)

Great looking group of writing instruments.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

